# Mead Muffler and V2



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I recently installed my air suspension and I checked everything in the trunk to find the Mead Muffler had blown apart..

Probably going to gorilla glue it and see if it will hold..

Anyone with the V2 use other dump mufflers?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Blown off the PTC fitting or completely blown apart? Two completely different scenario's


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

There was another thread about slowing down the dump speed on the V2 where another member warned us that the mead muffler blows out. He now uses a metal one and it works fine. I have a mead muffler also but I put an smc inline flow control too. Unfortunately im waiting for my bags to arrive (BY  ) so I have no idea if that helps prevent it from blowing out, but I assume that because the flow control will be cutting down the pressure, the muffle shouldn't blow out. Hopefully it works

Edit: 



MechEngg said:


> Blown off the PTC fitting or completely blown apart? Two completely different scenario's


I believe he's reffering to the muffler's end cap itself. Another member posted a picture of a mead muffle also blown out from the V2 where the end cap was blown off and all the packing shot out


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Blown off the PTC fitting or completely blown apart? Two completely different scenario's


at the end of the muffler is a plastic cap that 'snaps on'. it blew off along with the 'muffler' stuffing inside.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

that was me :wave:

and i was waiting for a thread like this to pop up. i wonder how many others have faced this issue. and what does everyone else run to silence their dump noise


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> that was me :wave:
> 
> and i was waiting for a thread like this to pop up. i wonder how many others have faced this issue. and what does everyone else run to silence their dump noise


I wonder if it really does slow it down. I want to do a video but then my mead muffler is not functioning right :banghead: 

I wonder if epoxy or super glue will hold up all that exhaust pressure..


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if you added some line from your exhaust and put a muffler screws in on the end, if that would hold better.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

replacement









also i didnt have the v2 manifold if it makes any difference. i run an asco manifold


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have an SMC flow control on my exhaust port for my v2 and it works nicely.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

vjg1215 said:


> I have an SMC flow control on my exhaust port for my v2 and it works nicely.


care to share how you did it?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Very simple as you can see from the pic. Just some air line, flow control, then some more line.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

superglued the end together. Seems to be working perfect now!


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

itzkv said:


> superglued the end together. Seems to be working perfect now!


good to know.

does it slow the dump speed down a lot?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

good question. I haven't had time to play with the differences maybe soon. been pretty busy.


----------

